# donation form for taxes???



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

Im a screen printer donating to schools in my area i need to know what type of form should i give them to fill out for tax purposes. what should the form contain? perhaps there is a template out there some where..


i would highly appreciate the help


----------

